# Worn Stub Axle on Mk3 Jetta Drums?



## Hummdog (Nov 23, 2009)

Did a search but could not find this one, I have an mk3 jetta with drums, passenger stub axle has small machined grooves before it tapers down, driver side on the other hand has two worn spots. It does not make noise, nor does it have any play, pretty sure the bearing clears it too. Looking for a second opinion. Is this bad? Should I replace? THANKS!!!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The wheel bearings do not rotate on the axles, the inner bearing races are mounted on the axle. Looks to me like the large bearing seized at some point and turned the inner race on the axle causing the damage.

As long as the wheel bearing can still slide onto and off of the axle without hanging, and the inner race is not loose, there is no reason why you can't reuse the axle unless: you don't like ugly, you have a spare sitting around, or you have money for a replacement burning a hole in your pocket.

Of course this would also be an excellent excuse to replace the drum brakes with rear disc brakes since the drum brake stub axles must be replaced with disc brake rear stub axles to install rear disc brakes.


----------



## Hummdog (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks! got all the right parts around, Gonna keep it for the time being.


----------

